
Microsoft switches ad-agency horses for key piece of its $1 billion budget - Flemlord
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/microsoft/microsoft-switches-ad-agency-horses-for-key-piece-of-its-1-billion-budget/8964?tag=mantle_skin;content
======
Flemlord
Hopefully this will end those insipid "to the cloud!" commercials.

